# Sump Ideas



## SoBlue98 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank currently running a emperor 350 HOB filter, I have a 10 gallon tank sitting around and I am really interested in making a sump out of it. I really don't want to drill any holes in my tank, so I would need to have an overflow that doesn't require a hole.. What all would I need in my sump? Does anyone know where to find a diagram of how to set it up? Thanks


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Unless you really love to tinker, I would not waste time and $ building a 10 gallon sump for a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## SoBlue98 (Nov 8, 2014)

I figured a sump would be a good idea, because it is the ultimate form of filtration and it would hid all of my equipment making my tank look better. I just want to do it on a small scale until I can get a larger tank and use my 55 as a sump.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

For a quick sump, find a store that sells pond supplies. Sometimes they will have a scrap of pond liner cut off that will create a sump area inside your aquarium stand. I once asked how much for a rather big L-shaped piece of liner and they sold it to me for a dollar. They must have been tired of looking at it. You would need some small pieces of plywood or something to make a wall by the door and to divide off the rest of the unused cabinet area. Then the other sump walls can drape against the stand.

The biggest sump I have seen made with a liner held over a thousand gallons. The guy who made it cut a rectangle out of the concrete floor, and then dug out to about five feet down. Then he lined the hole and built a trap door type floor over it.


----------

